# Its out the Fishing Club News Letter



## RedskinFan228 (Jun 28, 2004)

I sent out the first copy tonight. If you would like one send me your email. Its not too late and best of all it is FREE

[email protected]


----------



## Fish4Food (Jun 17, 2004)

*Thanks*

Got my copy, Thanks *******. It was pretty informative and was nice to hear what I missed from the first meeting. Always like reading about fishing.


----------



## kdizz333 (Apr 8, 2005)

i would like a copy if it's not too much trouble..thanks man..... [email protected]


----------



## alcovamike (Apr 21, 2005)

Are Richmonders allowed to join? Sounds like a great club.Mike


----------



## Fishman (Apr 23, 2000)

PMed you my email address lookig forward to reading it soon.


----------



## fishbone4_14_74 (Feb 7, 2005)

*thanks got mine*

got mine thanks alot looking foward to many more


----------



## RedskinFan228 (Jun 28, 2004)

> i would like a copy if it's not too much trouble..thanks man..... [email protected]


Just sent you a copy and added you to the maoling list




> Are Richmonders allowed to join? Sounds like a great club.Mike


Mike it is open to all, keep an eye on future letters for club events. If you havent sent me your email address do so and i will send you a copy and add you to the mailing list

ken


----------



## Sendah (Mar 16, 2005)

*Newsletter...*

If ya don't mind, could you add me to that mailing list? Thanks a bunch... Looking forward to some good reading.

[email protected]


----------



## alcovamike (Apr 21, 2005)

Here's my email [email protected]. Thanks Mike


----------



## Blloyd (Oct 26, 2004)

*newsletter*

Think I would enjoy a copy. Email is [email protected].


----------



## kdizz333 (Apr 8, 2005)

thanks red! got my copy. by the way good job and looking forward for future letters. keep up the good work!


----------



## rattler (Jul 3, 2004)

thanks for the effort...this is gonna be great...


----------



## RedskinFan228 (Jun 28, 2004)

Ok everyone i sent your letters out and added u to the mailing list.

I had a fellow P&Ser contact me and he is a graphic designer. he took my letter and made it more professional looking. Wait until you all see the next one it will nock your socks off. Heck we may have to start charging for it   

Just kidding it is and always will be FREE


----------



## nemo (Jun 16, 2004)

Please send me a copy at [email protected]


----------



## Rockstar (Jun 23, 2004)

shoot me a copy... [email protected]


----------



## AL_N_VB (Apr 3, 2002)

Hoping ta contribute....shoot me one too ....thanxs!


[email protected]


----------



## NTKG (Aug 16, 2003)

me fifteen.

[email protected]


----------



## RedskinFan228 (Jun 28, 2004)

i have sent you all letters and added you to the lists


----------



## Cdog (Mar 18, 2002)

I sent ya a email, guess I aint get it cuz I'm a boys fan huh?


----------



## RedskinFan228 (Jun 28, 2004)

cdog if i missed you it was truley unintentional what is you email address again. i went back to my data base and there was only one that looked like it could be yours so i sent it again i hope it was you \. if you do not get it send me another email. 

my cpu must know you are a dallas fan and refuses to deliver it to you lol


----------



## Digger (Jan 4, 2000)

He knows that is the problem.


----------



## RedskinFan228 (Jun 28, 2004)

> He knows that is the problem.



he needs to start wearing burgendy and gold

hail to the redskins 
hail victory
braves on the warpath
fight for ole DC


----------



## Cdog (Mar 18, 2002)

I got it ken, pretty work.


----------



## RedskinFan228 (Jun 28, 2004)

thanks but wait until u see the next one


----------



## fishingdude (May 21, 2005)

I would like a copy of the newsletter if you don't mind.
THANKS FISHINGDUDE

[email protected]


----------



## RedskinFan228 (Jun 28, 2004)

dude i sent you a copy


----------



## Dixie719 (May 12, 2003)

Hey I didn't get a copy yet and I requested (or at least think I did). 

Don't blame me for having DB77 fish near ya with Kibaro!  Those guys always bring the SKUNK with them!!!  

I PM'd you my e-mail address!


----------



## kibaro (Apr 12, 2002)

now thats not nice steve at least john and i were allowed out.


----------



## Dixie719 (May 12, 2003)

kibaro said:


> now thats not nice steve at least john and i were allowed out.


Hey I have to pick and choose my allotted windows! I'm more amazed John was allowed out! 

Actually the skunkage from us has not been that bad this year so far (until this post).


----------



## RedskinFan228 (Jun 28, 2004)

actually they were not skunked and it sure did not rub off on me  i caught 6 blues in about an hour. maybe my luck rubbed off on them 

i sent you the letter dixie let me know if it was lost in the mail lol


----------



## GoCowboys (May 27, 2005)

Please send me one at [email protected]


----------



## dafog (Jun 18, 2000)

[email protected] and thanks in advance


----------



## RedskinFan228 (Jun 28, 2004)

cowboys and dafog the letter is on its way

hail to the redskins


----------



## papabear (Aug 27, 2003)

i would like a copy if at all possible. email is [email protected]ks


----------



## Fishman (Apr 23, 2000)

Redshinfan you already sent me a copy BUT go PURPLE PEOPLE EATERS Minnosota Vikings.


----------



## RedskinFan228 (Jun 28, 2004)

papabear i sent the letter 

fisman .................booo vikes


----------



## MANDINGO (Apr 4, 2004)

*Newsletter*

I HAVENT GOT YHE NEWSLETTER YET AND IVE BEEN CHECKING. MY EMAIL IS CORRECT IT IS [email protected] THANKS AGAIN ...AND HAIL TO THE REDSKINS LOOKS LIKE WE MIGHT BE IN FOR A BETTER SEASON


----------



## drcobia (Dec 24, 2003)

may i have a copy as well. Thank You 

[email protected]

please put fishing in the subject line.


----------



## RedskinFan228 (Jun 28, 2004)

Mandingo I have sent it again  not sure why you are not receiving it. if you dont receive this one try sending me an email and i will just repy to your emil and attach it that way. [email protected]

drcobia i have sent the letter and added you to future mailing list


----------



## BrokenRod (Sep 6, 2004)

[email protected] . Thanx in advance put me on the list please!!!


Love, Peace, and Chicken Grease!!!
Take Someone Fishin


----------



## RedskinFan228 (Jun 28, 2004)

broken rod
done sent today and added u to the list thanks


----------



## Gumby (Jan 16, 2003)

I make it your way a couple of times each year, and even poked me a little pig at Back Bay last year to make things better.

[email protected] and thanks in advance!

By the way, I am a converted Cowboys to Falcons fan since Vick and Schuab are there now plus a few others.


----------



## RedskinFan228 (Jun 28, 2004)

gumby once a cowboy fan always a cowboy fan :--| so i cannot send you one    







just kidding its on the way enjoy


----------

